# New gear



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's a close up.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice!! I love buying dog gear and collars!! I am sad though because both of my dogs HATE having harnesses put on!! They are fine once we are out and about with them, but Luke esp will run and cower to have it put on him, and will then circle and pace until we actually get out the door and start walking. IDK what I did to them to make them hate it so much. Draco will also be very submissive and doesn't like to have a harness or jacket put on.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a really nice looking harness and pack set up. It is so nice that you were able to make it adaptable to so many scenarios. I have car safety harnesses for all of my dogs and also have tracking harnesses for them.

bigpoodleperson I had to give lots of treats to get them used to putting their heads through the harnesses. I held the opening for the dog's head open as best I could in one hand and then put some small bits of really nice treats in position that to get the treats they at least had to put their muzzles through and then it had to be a far enough reach to be behind their ears. After that I laid it across the back of the neck and it would slide down to their shoulders. Then I laid the back straps down their back and the side pieces over their sides, always treating until they showed me they were ready to get buckled up. I did the same with the tracking harnesses (although it was much faster. Maybe if you go back to the first steps with a great treat they will relax more about "getting dressed." I also call it get dressed as a way to know that putting their gear on is associated with then getting out of the house to do something or when getting ready to track they get a chance to think about what comes next.


----------

